

Ask HN: Check linkedin profile without letting people know? - eridal

I end up not looking for people just to avoid letting them know I searched for them.<p>is it possible to disable such <i>feature</i>?
======
akg_67
Why do you want to avoid letting others know that you looked at their profile?
I actually made a few business relationships just because someone looked at my
profile and I looked at theirs or vice-versa and one of us reached out to the
other. There is no way to form a relationship even if there is potential for a
mutually beneficial partnership if you keep yourself anonymous because other
person wouldn't know who looked at them.

If like most of HN, you are interested in startups and entrepreneurship, I
will suggest you do not anonymize your profile. As an example, just a couple
of months ago, I viewed profile of a CMU faculty who previously sold a few
startups in the same industry vertical as my personal project. He noticed that
I checked his profile, reviewed my profile and personal project and reached
out to me. We exchanged a few emails and talked on the phone once. Recently,
he brought me a very warm lead that could potentially become a very profitable
customer for my personal project. And, all this wouldn't have happened if I
kept my profile private.

------
andymoe
Yes, there is a privacy setting on your account that lets you check out
someone anonymously. In return for using this feature you can't see who is
looking at your profile either. I'm not sure if those who have paid LinkedIn
accounts can't tell if you are viewing their profile or not. (you can also
just log out if the profile you are interested in is public.)

~~~
yousifa
Paid account you can disable it and still see who viewed your profile

~~~
wanghq
Linkedin is becoming a game company. If you pay some money, you can view
others' profile anonymously. If you pay some money, then others won't view
your profile anonymously. If you pay more money, you can view others' profile
anonymously, even they are paid users, if....

~~~
gregcohn
I hadn't really thought of Linkedin as a company that charges money for
privacy before, but I think this is a correct interpretation.

------
avargas
I usually Google them and click CACHED version (But I think Linkedin got rid
of this) so I simply open incognito and go to the URL. Works most of the time.

------
kalagan
Right click, open in incognito window. And hope that the profile is public

------
devb0x
use another browser where you aren't logged in. It does work, I do it.

